# Wedge form?



## aread

Wedge form is primarily for Olympic style archers. Archers who shoot either compound or traditional recurve for hunting likely won't use it since it can make contact with a heavy coat. 

Some compound target archers use it quite well. They don't usually need heavy coats during competition.

Often things that are developed by Olympic archers & coaches will be adapted by compound target archers.

Allen


----------



## Rat

Even though I am a hunter primarily I strive for the perfect wedge. I usually and up more as a strange parallelogram. It is great to know and a great goal to shoot for, even for hunters; the closer you can get to it the better of you will be. The big payoff for hunters is knowing and understanding the mechanics that make the wedge a great foundation and then tweaking it just a little to get what we need.


----------



## ccbrownilm

That makes sense.i have takin some pictures of my form and have a parallelogram also. But im going to give it a try. Thanks for yalls reply!


----------



## ccbrownilm




----------



## ccbrownilm




----------



## ccbrownilm

This is what im working with right now. What do yall think about Dl? I was at 28" but but Couldnt get a good anchor point so i went to 29" DL. Also should i bring my bow shoulder in closer to the arrow to get the wedge form?


----------



## ccbrownilm

This one is a little more clear


----------



## aread

Your form looks pretty good. From overhead, your elbow looks a little behind the line of your arrow so you might shorten your DL by a tiny amount. Maybe 1/8" to 1/4".

However, this might be resolved if you get your shoulder closer to the arrow. 

Allen


----------



## Rat

aread said:


> Your form looks pretty good. From overhead, your elbow looks a little behind the line of your arrow so you might shorten your DL by a tiny amount. Maybe 1/8" to 1/4".
> 
> However, this might be resolved if you get your shoulder closer to the arrow.
> 
> Allen


I agree, also, it looks like your head is tilted just very slightly toward your string. Bringing the arrow in to the shoulder will also correct this as well.


----------



## Rat

Having said that, your form looks very close to mine, just a slight parallelogram.


----------



## ccbrownilm

Thank you for the advice fellas! I'm goin to shoot tomorrow will let you know how it goes.


----------



## chiefjason

My understanding of the wedge, and don't take it as gospel, is that the back lines up with the bow arm and both line up with the target. Straight line from target to release shoulder, or as close as possible. The only way I can get that tight is to step back with my rear foot. This turns the torso to line up with the bow arm and target and really closes the stance. The DL on my current bow does not allow that so I'm getting ready to change DL, it was overall too short anyway. i'm going go try hard for this with my target bow. When I did manage to do it with my hunting bow my stability increased and float decreased noticeably. Then I bought a target bow and missed on my first DL mod try. 

In your pics it looks like your chest is kind of open to the target, but your feet don't seem to be. You are not going to force your bow shoulder in alone without destabilizing things. Going to have to work on bringing the release shoulder back IMO. When I was doing it, the first few shots were simply unnerving because I knew things were closed and I was putting myself closer to the moving string. Never got tagged, not even close, but it was unnerving moving from an open stance to a very closed stance the first few times.


----------



## nuts&bolts

SHOULDERS open, upper body open, means the two shoulders are NOT IN LINE with the bow arm. Typical compound shooter form.
SHOULDERS closed, upper body closed, means the two shoulders ARE IN LINE with the bow arm. More of a target shooter thing...no heavy hunting jacket in subzero weather. Kinda requires a shirt only, no jacket, no sleeves.



NEUTRAL shoulders, shoulders 90 degrees to the shooting line. Nope, still not WEDGE form.





Shoulders in line with the bow arm. Most folks cannot do "wedge" form. Do whatever you need to do with your stance, to get the UPPER body/shoulders in line with the bow arm. Going to need rotate the bow hand MORE than 45 degrees, to do the WEDGE form.


----------



## ccbrownilm

Thanks for input yall i really appreciate it!


----------

